
Show HN: I made a chrome extension to show your websites analytics in a new tab - derkinzi
https://gootics.com
======
bluehatbrit
Really awesome concept, super simple, I'm a big fan! I had a few bugs / ideas
that might make it a bit more useful and portable.

* (Using the web page, not extension) when resizing the window the graphs disappear.

* If I login with the website rather than installing the extension, there's no way to get form the website to the extension. A button or hyperlink somewhere would be a nice way to then decide I want to use the extension, rather than having to search the chrome store.

* The dates display in a YY/MM/DD format which is a nice compromise between US / The rest of the world, but it took a moment for me to clock that was the format. Maybe you can detect the locale from the browser and format dates accordingly?

* It's awesome to see traffic spikes, but it'd be even better to be able to see the top page people are hitting, or have a button that I can click to link through to the main GA dashboard.

* Finally, it'd be awesome if this was bundled into a drop down extension with a little number displaying live site visitors. That way I can see it while browsing / working as well.

~~~
derkinzi
Thanks for the awesome feedback! Some really useful ideas in there I'll put
them on the list! :)

Just one thing: there is already a link to the chrome extension in the menu.

~~~
bluehatbrit
Ah I didn't see the menu, great thanks for that! Looking forward to seeing how
this progresses :)

~~~
derkinzi
You can now customize the dateformat in your profile settings. :)

------
kewafb14
Valuable, shows the entire thing in a glimpse. Thanks mate!

~~~
derkinzi
my pleasure :)

------
fba
Awesome! Loved it and using it daily.

